# Gentleman of his word



## Waterrat (Sep 22, 2015)

I saw this young female GTP at the Castle Hill Expo in 2008 and it immediately caught my eye. I asked the owner if it's for sale .... it wasn't, so I asked if I could have any of her progeny should he breed from her and the owner agreed. We know how long-term promises often go but this time, I was pleasantly surprised when I got email "we bred her and you can have some babies if you're still interested". Of course I was still interested! The gentleman's name is Warwick Denshire "Wokka" here on APS.

I had mixed success with initially breeding two siblings but when I later introduced an unrelated male from Rex & Nick Stock, I got a clutch of 15 robust hatchlings (half yellow and half red), strong feeders, reaching 1 year of age next month. Some of them are yet to change colour. The third generation eggs are in the incubator at the moment, no doubt they will turn out stunning.

Thank you Wokka.

Michael


----------



## Snapped (Sep 22, 2015)

oh my gosh, simply stunning GTP's, and well done to Wokka on keeping his word. You must be thrilled with the outcome.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 22, 2015)

Brilliant story, I love hearing a story like that. The human species can be utterly amazing given the opportunity. Stunning GTP's Michael, my fave would be the top row - far right. And well done on the Dame and Sire for producing for you!


----------



## Wokka (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi Michael, I am glad those animals went to someone with the perseverance to prove them out. Thanks for you kind words.

To put it into perspective GTPs were worth ten times what they are today which increased the temptation for unscrupulous dealers to take advantage of trusting buyers. I can recall paying $35,000 for a breeding pair, only to have to euthanase them due to chronic arthritis masked by antibiotics at the time of sale. One of the advantages now is that quicker communication means the conmen are being weeded out of the hobby.


----------



## Grunter023 (Sep 22, 2015)

Absolutely amazing! Can't wait to see more of these in peoples collections. Thanks for sharing your experience Michael.


----------



## Wokka (Sep 23, 2015)

Another memory from the past relating to those animals....... I believe the great great grand parents of the animals pictured were stolen at gunpoint from Darren Boswell in South Australia about 10 years ago. It will be interesting to see where similar animals turn up from in the future!


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 23, 2015)

You're right.
With Darren's help I was able to trace down the ancestry.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 23, 2015)

Great looking critters Michael! A credit to you. I wouldn't go overboard with the compliments about Warwick though , it might go to his head! Just kidding! 'Bout time we had a chat too - busy today, but will try & call you tomorrow...

Jamie


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice pythons Waterrat. I seem to remember many folk not liking the spotty chondro Warwick had..... Looked like mite infestation they said. Good to see you didnt agree


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 23, 2015)

This was the female Warwick had at the expo - how could I resist? It was in 2008 before the "big import", this snake looked different to everything else I have seen in Oz.


----------



## DanNG (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful chondros [emoji7]


----------

